# Fussy fussy screaming 18 month old



## thismommy (Feb 4, 2008)

Help. I need suggestions on how to deal with this and how to help her not be so whatever it is thats making her scream. She wakes up in the morning (after sleeping for 10ish hours) and is nice for about 30-45 minutes. Then she spends most of the rest of the day screaming ON and off until nap time. She's never been a great napper, but she's better now than she was. We try to keep naptime pretty consistant. She is teething, getting her eye teeth. She's already got the first set of molars. Motrin doesn't help much. I can't give her the lactose based teething tablets. I made some cookies with a little chamomile in them, but she'll only eat them some of the time. Help. The screaming is getting soooo old. I'm getting Dr Sears Fussy Baby Book this weekend, but I need something for the next two days or I might just go crazy.


----------



## yarngoddess (Dec 27, 2006)

have you tried gripe water?


----------



## thismommy (Feb 4, 2008)

I have before, probably a year ago, but it didn't impress me that much, and the dosage is so big it was a miracle if I could get her to take it all. I may try that again though.


----------



## yarngoddess (Dec 27, 2006)

I have a screamer too. I try to use either gripe water or colic tablets, but you can't do the lactose based right? There is also an herbal thing that cured my DS1 of reflux, and helped to calm him down Cammomile and Catnip herb drops made for children at a healthfood store. You only have to get 1 dropper down. I also am a HUGE babywearing advocate. If my screamer is up to her tricks, I will put her in a back carry (my fav is the chunei at http://www.thekoreanbaby.blogspot.com ) and walk around either the house, they yard, the block, the mall- where ever for about an hour at least. She will be much calmer, secure and QUIETER after that. HUGS to you, I fully understand how stressfull this time is for you.


----------



## thismommy (Feb 4, 2008)

Thank you. I read online somewhere that passion flower is great too, so I'm going to pick up some of that this weekend (can't do anything until then). I know I need to wear her more. She's very much an attached baby. I used to wear my son a lot on my back when I would do stuff around the house and I just haven't really thought much about it with dd. I need to start. Right now she is being pleasant in the living room playing with my mom. I'm so glad she's here, I needed a break. I feel so guilty when I feel like this.


----------



## thismommy (Feb 4, 2008)

She's taking a nap right now, thank God! Dh said I could get something for her (and myself, her crying is making me very moody) today. So when I go get ds I'm going to get either some Passion Flower drops or Rescue Remedy spray.


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

Maybe Chamomile Catnip would help? That's what we used for DD when she was really colicky (and she's taken it a few times since she's been older...and I notice much more of an effect now than I did when she was little). We have the Eclectic Kids brand.

And with the RR, we just have the spray, and DD's dr. said just to spray it around her and she'd breathe enough in to make a difference...not sure if that is true or not, but the stuff smells SO much like alcohol to me that I can't imagine actually "taking" the stuff.


----------



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

Are her eye teeth coming in? My 19-month old's are and she often wakes up screaming. Try Highlands teething tablets maybe?


----------



## Shanana (May 11, 2005)

18 months was a really tough time for us (and all my friends, too), so she may be going through some developmental changes. It cleared up after a month or two.


----------

